# getting my first kayak.....yessssssssssss



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello everyone.....I am finally getting my first kayak.....it is a 13ft Ocean Kayak Prowler.....I intend to go fishing in it for the first time near the CBBT....I need all the advice I can get.......Plezzzz help this ...AMATEUR....Need advice on PFD;s....paddles....baits......headlights.....etc...etc.....Thanks in advance for all your help....


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

start off in the inlet, in shallow protected water, not on the open bay. get use to your boat and how it reacts before your venture out to open water.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

The King is right start by tiring maybe rudy Inlet and just go out for a paddle first . Learn to get comfy on your yak then team up with a few other yakkers and maybe one pole to fish so you can see where you want to improve and add on.
PFD'S- in a word don't go CHEAP - this is your life.
Paddle's - if you can afford them carbonfiber , if not any will do but you'll get one later.
Headlamps - like before any will do but you diff need a stern light - it's law
Bait's - gulp's


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Army, I agree with Kevin(and mind you he has been doin this wayyyyy longer than I) and don't make the CBBT your first trip on your yak. It can get really nerve wracking out in open water... As far as gear:

PFD: I really like the Extrasport Osprey... its not too hot in the Summer and has pockets I can put stuff.

Paddle: I'm not sold on brand, but remember that your arms and shoulders are your engine. Having said that, aluminum is heavy and on long paddles I definitely feel it in my arms and shoulders. So investing in a fiberglass or Carbon Fiber paddle might prove to beneficial if you are doing long paddles.

As for your baits, you fish just like you were in a boat, well not EXACTLY of course you may have to modify some things, but essentially you can do everything they can! 

MYT


----------



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

Heyyy...Yalllll..............thanks very,very helpful.....keep the advice and instructions coming....


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

BAD IDEA DOC. I would definately try getting comfy in your new vessel first. I would also take whatever Kevin says as gospel. I have been fishing from a yak for about a year and am no where near ready to try the bay alone. Look up some articles/statistics on how many people die out there doing what they love. As far as PFD's. I have the stohlquist fisherman and it is very comfy. My paddle is a bending branches slice glass angler and i love it. It has a tape on the handle for easy measuring and a little slice in one of the blades for getting lures out of trees and such. My 2 cents. Whatever you do make safety your first and last thought. I would hate to read about another tragedy on the bay.

TIGHT LINES, FAIR WINDS, FOLLOWING SEAS


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Thrown my 2 cents worth in too. As with what everyone has stated thus far, become familar with your Kayak first in a relativly calm body of water. Always wear your PFD. Practice turtling and getting back in.
From my experience alot can happen, no matter where you are. I've been deep sea fishing from my kayak 30 miles offshore, to trolling along on a small river and each type of water had it's differences. I've even been in stuff that would make you scream for your mother. 
There are some kayak clubs in the area that you can look into and possibly join and learn from the more experienced kayakers. What ever you do, be safe out there.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey there.....whoa! Don't be an idiot and head out to big water your first time out! You need to fish the shallow waters near to the beach. First you need to practice falling out and flipping your yak. Why? I'll tell ya why....YOU NEED TO KNOW HOW TO GET BACK IN! Me and a my bro, Eric, were out at the CBBT and saw a yakker on his first excursion. He fell out not once, but three times and lost all his gear. Take your time and ease into bigger waters! That way we all won't have to read or hear about another IN-experienced paddler losing. Know what I mean? There are plenty of fish in shallow waters. Take your time and ease into the sport. Ya' don't play Pro football just because you bought the gear, right? Ease into the sport and be smart about it. Later!


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

make sure if you are tryin to pract. getting back into your yak, dress for the conditions. dont wear a t-shit and shorts in 62* water. At the same time, make sure you dont wear something like waders that will fill up and hold water... all that drag wont be fun tryin to get back in


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Waders are ok to use as long as you don them properly. Don't wear your waders without a belt, like many do. Double up on the belt....wear 2. Wear what you'd wear while you are out on an excursion in deep water. Practice in shallow water, about 1' deeper than you are tall, and with a buddy. That way if you run into trouble, you're close enough to help. If you have access to a pool....THAT'S GREAT! Good luck.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

#1 Practice self rescue in shallow waters (continue until comfortable with the concept of the "Walrus-FLOP" into a SOT)

#2 Practice self-rescue in deeper waters (continue until comfortable with the concept of the "Walrus-FLOP" into a SOT)

#3 *ALWAYS* wear a pfd ~ if you aren't wearing it- it just becomes more 'flotsam'.

#4 Go with an expierienced buddy who is familiar with those waters and currents

#5 Don't go out at night until you've accomplished all 4 listed above !!

(OPTIONAL) Have a radio just in case of emergency (yours ,or someone else's)

Fishwander


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

I forgot :

#6 *Leash it , or lose it !! *

If you are fond of your fishing equipment , put a leash on it( poles , paddles ). A yak box should be 'bungie cord' in place.
You never know when you might 'turtle' from a wave, loss of balance, or just a crazy act of 'stupid'. Always prepare for the unexpected .

Fishwander


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

O Shin Rin said:


> The King is right start by tiring maybe rudy Inlet and just go out for a paddle first . Learn to get comfy on your yak then team up with a few other yakkers and maybe one pole to fish so you can see where you want to improve and add on.
> PFD'S- in a word don't go CHEAP - this is your life.
> Paddle's - if you can afford them carbonfiber , if not any will do but you'll get one later.
> Headlamps - like before any will do but you diff need a stern light - it's law
> Bait's - gulp's


Jerry memtioned teaming up. I think teaming up with other kayakers (fishing or self-rescue practice) is very important because the water is cold now. Post for teaming up. There are many people fish in your area. You will find someone for sure.

joe


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys for all of the great info. I am also with Doc as far as getting my first yak this winter. I commend you guys on leading Doc in the right direction by talking SAFETY first. I found this information very informing. I have been kayak fishing once this past summer and it was a blast. I rented a kayak with a couple of my buddies who have one already. The first few paddles I took in the pretected waters of the Severn River I kinda thought to myself that "This kayaking is not for me". I couldnt even keep the yak straight. I was paddling in circles. LOL! After getting the hang of it i was very comfortable in it and LOVED it. I was sold at after a couple hours and knew that I wanted one. Even though I felt comfortbale I want a few more trips in the river before heading into the open water. thanks Guys for all of your information


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Foursteps24 said:


> Thanks Guys for all of the great info. I am also with Doc as far as getting my first yak this winter. I commend you guys on leading Doc in the right direction by talking SAFETY first. I found this information very informing. I have been kayak fishing once this past summer and it was a blast. I rented a kayak with a couple of my buddies who have one already. The first few paddles I took in the pretected waters of the Severn River I kinda thought to myself that "This kayaking is not for me". I couldnt even keep the yak straight. I was paddling in circles. LOL! After getting the hang of it i was very comfortable in it and LOVED it. I was sold at after a couple hours and knew that I wanted one. Even though I felt comfortbale I want a few more trips in the river before heading into the open water. thanks Guys for all of your information


You're welcome! Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont agree with the all the leashs, i could go for the paddle leash but thats it . I know a few people that leash EVERYTHING ( ahem, Jerry) and its gonna be a freakin clusterfluck when they flip ! You just have to keep better hold of your chit. Ive been doin this for quite awhile and i think Ive lost a pair of pliers and a measuring board, i did lose a rod briefly @ the hrbt but with a couple quick throws of my anchor i got it back :beer:


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

[post deleted: Watch your language]


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

all them leashes are dangerous end of story.... it you dont wannna lose it dont take it on a kayak ...


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

baitslingin said:


> all them leashes are dangerous end of story.... it you dont wannna lose it dont take it on a kayak ...


How so? How can tethering your equipment become dangerous? Might one get strangled by the enormous amount of lines in the water when the yak is upside down? Being cautious isn't dangerous, is it? Better to have to much, rather than too little! If you need it and don't have it, that sucks! But if you have it and don't need it, at least your covered. Right or wrong?


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Any rod on the deck of my Kayak is leashed. Whether in the rear holders, In my hands fishing or in the front holders trolling. I have allot of money tied up in gear and could not live with the thought of losing any of it to Davey Jones locker.

That said here is one of the most important items to include on the must have list.

**** Always carry a knife (or two) on your person. Preferably on the outside of your vest or a dive knife strapped to your leg. This will solve any issues with tangled lines if you capsize. Leashes, Fishing line, etc..

If its a folding blade make sure its operational before every trip. A seized shut knife will do you no good in a emergency situation. If you go with a fixed blade make sure it has a flat tip. No need to stab yourself in the leg or chest if you miss sheath a knife while bouncing around in rough waters.

Also a signaling mirror and whistle or other sound making device is mandatory.

Start slow and stay safe. 

:beer:


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> How so? How can tethering your equipment become dangerous? Might one get strangled by the enormous amount of lines in the water when the yak is upside down? Being cautious isn't dangerous, is it? Better to have to much, rather than too little! If you need it and don't have it, that sucks! But if you have it and don't need it, at least your covered. Right or wrong?


I got a yak with a hole ripped in it from a paddle leashed to it and being dropped in the surf from a turtle happened to my boy


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck Big Finn....bummer....but it wasn't dangerous with the leash, right? If it were you wouldn't put your boy in it.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

it wasn't dangerous other than the fact the boat about filled up with water from where the screw tore out a 1" hole size of plastic from the yak !


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

wannabeangler said:


> Might one get strangled by the enormous amount of lines in the water when the yak is upside down?


thats exactly what i see happening !!!


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm not leashing everything in my canoe but i'm sure gonna strap things down incase of turtle.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I guess there could be a first for everything. Many people survive car accidents because of NOT wearing a safety belt, but they say it's safer to wear one. I've never heard of someone being strangled or tied up in their own leashes from turtling, but I suppose it could happen. I have heard of people losing lots of gear from NOT having leashes, including myself, and those whom did, saved all of the gear that were secured to the yak. I guess sun shines on a dogs....well you know...


----------



## yakattackn (May 18, 2010)

> 11-22-2010 11:12 AM
> baitslingin all them leashes are dangerous end of story.... it you dont wannna lose it dont take it on a kayak ...


This to me is a silly statement about if you don’t want to loose it, don’t take it kayaking. Who in their right mind would not want to save their equipment if they had the ability to prevent that from happening? I know each time I go out there is a great likelihood that I might overturn my kayak, and with that in mind I take precautions to safe guard my stuff and my live. I have seen and heard of kayakers loosing some of their gear, but I never heard of anyone getting injured from having their rods, paddle, knife or any other sundry items tethered to their kayak. I would be sick to my stomach if I lost about $600 worth of rods. I’m quite sure you probably don’t wear a seat belt when driving a car for fear I will hinder your ability to escape in the event of a crash too. As for my man who’s leash pulled a hole in his kayak, that sounds quite suspect. Not saying the chain of events didn’t happen, but I know if you went into detail about the incident, it may expose possible problems with you kayak. Just my two cents.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Congrats Doc! You're going to love this sport!

I agree with everyone else that you should start off in relatively calm water and work your way up. It would also be good to try to buddy up with someone else for the first few trips. It help with the learning curve and there is always someone ready to show the ropes to a new recruit!

Always wear your PFD. If you're starting out this time of year, you definitely want to do some research on cold water dangers. Everyone thinks hypothermia but your muscles can shut down in very cold water long before hypothermia sets in and prevent you from being able to do a self rescue - even with PDF on. I would not fish alone in cold water until I get some experience under my belt, and even then it's probably not such a good idea.

I'm kind of in the middle on the tethering thing. I do not like clutter around me, and while I tether my paddle and GPS, I don't tether much else. But I don't go on the water with $600 in rods either...

A friend and I had this discussion when I first started kayaking. He tethered everything and his yak looked like a spider web. I tethered nothing and he predicted that I would lose so many things. I lost one cheap rod once and it was because I was playing around in fairly rough water and it bounced out of a molded-in rod holder on my Hobie. I kind of asked for it.

But for anyone who doesn't mind dealing with the mess I don't see anything wrong with tethers either. I guess they could cause a complication in the event of a turtle but I haven't heard of any actual experiences like that.

A good middle-ground solution might be rod floats.

Good luck, stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

yakattackn said:


> As for my man who’s leash pulled a hole in his kayak, that sounds quite suspect. Not saying the chain of events didn’t happen, but I know if you went into detail about the incident, it may expose possible problems with you kayak. Just my two cents.


kayaks are made of plastic
I got video ifn you like


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Leashing is safe.*

Leashing is safe.

I leash everything. When I kayak-sail-fish or in 3-4 ' of wave, I leash myself to the kayak. As some people know, I got turtled twice this year. 

Here is one example. I got turtled in 3' waves in churning water in the middle of drop-off twice. Once,I had a nice striper (5 pounder) on a hi-lo bottom rig with a heavy sinker. Second time No fish but with the same rig. I got wrapped by 30# test PowerPro fishing line because of the churning water. The bottom rig got caught on the bottom. I could not free my self from the Powerpro. Even though I was wearing a PFD the waves go over my head. I could not do anything to free my self. Luckily, my rods are leashed. So the kayak stayed with me. I calmed down and pull the kayak to me using the leash between kayak and the rod. I had a grab/anchor line around the kayak. Once I hooked the grab line with my elbow, I found my tackle bag (leashed) and got the knife. Because I hooked the grab line with elbow, my two hands were free. I cut the fishing line (30# test powerPro) using two hands. It could be impossible with one hand (if I did not have the loose grab line). 

That day, if my rod was not tethered, I could have lost my kayak, and I would have serious problem because I could not free myself from the fishing line that was caught on the bottom. 

Since then I carry two knives on my PFD. And I leash everything. I practice self rescue constantly. Many times I do it with full equipments (anchor, rods, tackle bag, and cooler, except reels) on my kayak.

There were people who have experienced getting turtled in not-so ideal areas such as by the bridge pilings when the current is very strong. You will be sucked in because of whirlpool effect.

I suggest leash rods and paddle. (and some sort of grab line) Not just because of the rods, the rod leash will keep you with your kayak when you get wrapped by fishing lines without any kinds of line cutter

joe


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Joe I think you turtle for the fun of it,you're a wild man,you freaked a couple dudes out when we was cobia fishin and you went in at Buckroe although I thought you were just takin a dip.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

BIG FINN said:


> Joe I think you turtle for the fun of it,you're a wild man,you freaked a couple dudes out when we was cobia fishin and you went in at Buckroe although I thought you were just takin a dip.


Yes, I was just taking a dip that day. Actually I was taking a rod from the center hatch. I believe that the waves were 1.5-2' average. I thought I would be turtled if I tried to get the rod out while lying on my stomach and the bow hatch open. I didn't want to be turtled when the bow hatch was open. So instead of lying on my stomach on the kayak, I jumped into the water, opened the hatch, got the rod out, secured the hatch, and 
re-entered the kayak. I don't do it for fun. But I did jumped in the water on very hot days in summer often.

Joe


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Yoo da man.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

BIG FINN said:


> Joe I think you turtle for the fun of it,you're a wild man,you freaked a couple dudes out when we was cobia fishin and you went in at Buckroe although I thought you were just takin a dip.


Tells ya a lot about the stability of a Hobie! I took it for a short paddle near the york River and felt like I was going to take a dip in the H2O....:--| This was last week!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> Tells ya a lot about the stability of a Hobie! I took it for a short paddle near the york River and felt like I was going to take a dip in the H2O....:--| This was last week!


You are right on that. I wouldn't be turtled if I were on my Tarpon140 in the same situations. I don't think I can even flip a Big Game and Rid 135 easily for self-rescue. Narrow kayaks are for light weight people.

If I fished mainly HRBT and CBBT area I would have bought wider Hobie or big wide kayak. But in my home water (Breezy Point) I travel long distance 15-25 miles (up to 32 miles) a day when I started kayak-fishing. Then I learned that I don't have to travel that much to catch fish. I guess I did not know or define my fishing needs/water.

That's why I bought a Tarpon 140 for HRBT and CBBT. The only reason I bring Hobie Adventure was that I can take videos easily on a Hobie (hand free)

I am for big wide kayks.
joe


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

My Hobie Outback is stable like a tank. But slow like a turtle - no pun intended...


----------

